# BT3 RPM Challenges with eTec 90 2013



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Also, does anyone has a BT3 who could share his performance data? Engine, rpm and speed? Trying to establish a benchmark .... thanks


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Check the voltage at the throttle position sensor. If the motor is not going into SAFE mode it's likely the TPS or an issue in the binnacle. 

Do you have throttle control throughout the full range of the controls? Meaning, are you reaching your 3.5k rpm at the end of the throttle movement or does the rpm stop at 3.5k rpm and you are left with throttle movement but no increase?


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Great question JM ..... let me check this out! Appreciate your input.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Ok ... so it all checks out. No major adjustments. Took the boat to the water again and played with tabs and jack plate. Got 4100 rpm and top speed of 28 mph on the hds7. Only thing I can do now is the prop, moving from a 4 blades to a 3 blade. Can I really make up 1500 rpm this way? What speed should I expect out of a 675 lbs hull with a 90hp evinrude?


----------

